# Diagnosis Coding for PICC blood draws



## Tori (Jul 5, 2010)

What diagnosis code(s) do we use for PICC blood draws??


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 5, 2010)

It depends... what did the provider document as the reason for the blood draw.


----------



## Tori (Jul 5, 2010)

I have no documentation regarding it at all.  Looks like a "routine" blood draw for a chemo patient.


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 5, 2010)

Possibly V58.83 with V58.69 secondary this is what we used for blood draws to check counts for chemo.


----------



## Tori (Jul 5, 2010)

Thank you!!


----------

